# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Biznesi ne mediat sociale

## Bella1990

Pershendetje jam studente ne degen inxhinieri informatike. Kam nje detyre kursi me temen "si kane ndikuar mediat sociale ne biznes". Kam kerkuar ne shume faqe shqiptare por spo gjej asnje informacion. Vetem ne njeren eshte ne italisht, qe fatkeqesisht nuk di ta perkthej plotesisht.  :i ngrysur: 

http://atis-shpk.com/come-influenza-...-rete-sociale/

Mund te me jepni ndonje link tjeter? Ju lutem me ndihmoni.

----------


## bledar.memishaj

> Pershendetje jam studente ne degen inxhinieri informatike. Kam nje detyre kursi me temen "si kane ndikuar mediat sociale ne biznes". Kam kerkuar ne shume faqe shqiptare por spo gjej asnje informacion. Vetem ne njeren eshte ne italisht, qe fatkeqesisht nuk di ta perkthej plotesisht. 
> 
> http://atis-shpk.com/come-influenza-...-rete-sociale/
> 
> Mund te me jepni ndonje link tjeter? Ju lutem me ndihmoni.


Menyra se si mediat sociale kane ndikuar ne biznes eshte e drejtuar drejt reklamimit. Mediat sociale jane motorret e reklamimit modern te diteve to sotme, pa mediat sociale shume produkte do te ngeleshin te panjohur. Ty te duhet nje detyre kursi, fokusohu drejtpersedrejti nga lidhje dhe nidhma qe i bejne mediat sociale produkteve. P.Sh cdo kompani ka nje faqe facebook, twitter, etj... E vetmja arsye per kete eshte se promovimi ne internet sjell fitime te medha nga blerjet online. Detyra jote nuk eshte aspak e veshtire per mua, ne qofte se ti nuk mendon se mundesh ta kryesh me kontakto tek facebook.com/alboz.bledi dhe te ndihmoj une.

----------

